# How to fix dirt, weeds, and gravel mixed together.



## Jakes_Profile (Jun 21, 2021)

I've got a backyard with an in-ground pool and due to the size and form of the yard we've decided that we want the yard to be gravel only.

The issue I currently struggle with is how to clean up this yard. It's so bad. It's got lots of weeds and some grass mixed in with a lot of the gravel and stones. You can tell it was once meant to be gravel/stones on top of the dirt but the weeds have got to it.

I've tried a few approaches. I've to used weed killer and a weed wacker to mow down some of the taller stuff. I've been pulling the dead weeds but it's taking a long time. I've also tried a shovel and digging up the top layer and sifting the dirt out and keeping the gravel and stones.

I want to use the stones on top again so I've been sifting to separate all the stones from the dirt and set them aside while I try to clear each small area at a time. The problem with that is I get so many roots from the weeds and grass in the dirt. I feel like it's taking forever to separate all those roots from the stones and I'm afraid the dirt has too many roots and organic material, that it's just gonna grow weeds again right after I put the stones on top of the dirt again.

I attached some images to show you what I'm working with.
Any advice would be great. I am not an expert by any means and am very open to hear what anyone has to say.

Thank you! 
Jake


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just spray the area with a ground clear spray like Total Vegetation Control it will basically make the soil infertile so you won't be able to grow anything be careful around shrubs and other plants as it can affect those too.

After that I would lay down some landscaping fabric to keep the new rocks from sinking down into the dirt and mud.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I zero scaped my front yard a few years ago,I did 3 blanket apps of round-up about 2 weeks apart to get rid of the majority of the weeds.Bought several rolls of landscape fabric and staples at HD and rolled it out up and down and side to side.Covered with stone and it worked great.Still need to spot spray occasionally but I put down Preen a couple of times a year since you will get dirt in the rocks and a weed seed will find it.Like MQ said the fabric is the key and 2 layers are better then 1 if you are going to be moving anything across it since the rocks will tear it.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I sifted my entire front yard a foot deep by hand to remove all the rocks, roots, and tons of construction debris. It was a ton of work and super worth it since I was planting turf. In your case where gravel is the end result, Just nuke the yard with multiple roundup applications then landscape mat it and bring a truckload of gravel in.
You dont even need to pull the weeds once they have died. Perhaps along the fence line just to keep things nicer, but in the center of the yard, just cover it up.


----------

